# Happy New Year

## alexbr

Volevo inaugurare il post di Auguri di buon anno alla comunità Gentoo:

BUON ANNO!!!

 :Cool: 

Chi emerge l'ultimo dell'anno emerge...

no, eh, non vale riciclare vecchi detti?  :Wink: 

alexbr

----------

## silian87

Perfettamente in tempo  :Very Happy:  auguri! 

(gli unici 2 nerds davanti al computer a capodanno hihihih   :Razz:  )

----------

## fctk

ci sono anch'io!!!   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

/EDIT: oops... che sbadato... AUGURIIIIII!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

Buon anno a tutti!

----------

## Thundah

BUON ANNO A TUTTI

----------

## vinn

 :Laughing:   BUON ANNO A TUTTI !!!!   :Laughing: 

scusate il ritardo,

sono appena rientrato a casa ^_^

----------

## akiross

Beato te io non sono neanche uscito   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Buon anno a tutti

----------

## Dece

Buon 2005 a tutti quanti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

BUON 2006* A TUTTI QUANTI !!!

(mi porto avanti  :Laughing: )

Coda, appena rientrato alla base

----------

## Dhaki

Buon anno a tutti!!

----------

## Neomubumba

Buon Anno ai fantastici ragazzi della comunità più bella che abbia mai visto!!!!

Che quest'anno ci regali tantissime belle sorprese a tutti!!

----------

## hokusbacco

Auguri di Buon Anno, e sara' bello iniziare questo anno come Gentoo user  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackBelt

tanti auguri...

----------

## falko

Mi aggiungo alla lista

e qundi...

Auguri a tutti e buon 2005

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## foosh

buon anno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Sasdo

```

# emerge app-misc/auguri-buon-anno --newuse="2005"

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## earcar

BUON ANNO...... e buon relativo "pranzone"!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## assente

'guri

----------

## emix

Buon anno, ovviamente, anche da parte mia  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Auguri a tutti anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## flowolf

Buon anno a tutti, anche se non è cominciato nel migliore dei modi...

Ah, avete donato qualcosina?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Eccomi! Potevo mancare? Sì, tecnicamente potevo.

AUGURI!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dimmy

Auguro Un Felice Anno Nuovo a tutti!

----------

## kandalf

buon anno a questa stupenda community!

----------

## Raffo

auguri!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

Felice anno nuovo a tutti.

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## buffalo

buon anno!!

----------

## oRDeX

Ragazzi tanti auguri a tutti! Spero sia per tutti un felice anno!

----------

## =DvD=

Happy Michelin a tutti!!

...no, heppy goodyear a tutti...   :Laughing: 

----------

## gaffiere

Tantissimi Auguri anche da parte mia!  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## skakz

vorrei ringraziarvi, e vorrei riuscire a farlo in un modo che non sia banale, né scontato,perché né banale, né scontato è stato il vostro modo di aiutarmi.

grazie a tutti voi ragazzi.

buona pasqua a tutti voi.

----------

## Panda

Tanti auguri anche da parte mia!

----------

## n3m0

Buon anno a tutti quanti.

Voglio fare due auguri, uno serio, l'altro meno.

Comincio col meno serio: Mi/Ci/Vi auguro che quest'anno le persone prendano più in considerazione la tanto trascurata RICERCA NEL FORUM così da permettere di seguire il forum anche a chi ormai ha poco tempo come me  :Twisted Evil: ...evitando di floodare il forum con troppi topic (spesso superflui e ripetuti  :Razz: )

Mentre, parlando più seriamente, mi auguro che ognuno di voi, secondo le proprie possibilita', senta di voler/poter fare qualcosa per il disastro naturale che ha colpito il SE Asiatico...

Io ho donato quanto potevo, purtroppo è tutto quello che posso fare.

Sono un popolo particolare e con un senso di civilta' notevole.

Un mio amico era da quelle parti il giorno fatidico.

Fortunatamente lui è viv. Mi ha potuto raccontare di come i thailandesi domandassero e cercassero di aiutare persone evidentemente in ottima salute e stato (come lo stesso mio amico) e lavorassero senza freni e senza paure per rimettere in sesto tutto quanto possibile.

Ricordo che per donazioni "leggere" è possibile: 

- mandare un SMS al numero 48580 per donare 1 euro

- chiamare il numero 163100 per donare 2 euro

Buon anno ancora a tutti.  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Buon anno a tutti.

```

# emerge -av happy-new-year.2.00.5

```

Nell'appoggiare chiunque doni per il disastro naturale ed umano nel SE Asiatico, ricordo che anche altre parti del mondo necessitano di donazioni e, come e' stato giusto fare un minuto di silenzio per tutte le famiglie interrotte nelle catastrofi degli ultimi giorni, ho preferito farne 10, perche' e' giusto augurare bene anche a chi non era in Asia, ma chi ha la sfortuna in questi tempi neri di vivere in Iraq, in sudafrica e, in generale, a tutti quelli che non hanno la fortuna come noi di poter contare su un numero di amici, sia virtuali che reali, come il nostro.

Buon anno a tutti, gentooisti, debianisti, membri di forums.gentoo.org, membri di kuht.it, membri di qualsiasi comunita', che sia informatica, spirituale, religiosa o altro.

Buon anno soprattutto a chiunque non ha avuto occasione di sorridere, poiche' un anno migliore dovra' essere soprattutto per lui.

.:BUON ANNO:.

e, come dice una firma.....

.... se il mondo ultimamente gira cosi' male, rimbocchiamoci tutti le maniche e ricompiliamolo con le cflags giuste  :Laughing: 

```

# USE="+nowar +nocry +notrouble" emerge NEWworld

```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Un felice 2005 a tutti !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 :Razz:   HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY NEW YEAR   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

Auguri a tutti.

----------

## f0llia

Tanti auguri per un buon 2005 a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dopplerReal

Felice 2005 a tutti...gentooooooooooooooooooooo-people !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Meglio tardi che mai, mi accodo agli auguri e agli auspici di un buon anno nuovo!

----------

## Cerberos86

Ank'io in ritardo (appena tornato dalla montagna   :Laughing:  ), ma quello che conta è il pensiero...no?!?

TANTI AUGURI A TUTTI !

----------

## stefanonafets

Il mio ritardo è dato dai postumi della festa...

Auguri!!!

----------

## gutter

Arrivo un poco in ritardo, ma comunque auguro lo stesso un buon anno a tutti.

----------

## codarin

Auguroni a tutto il 

```
world
```

 di Gentoo_isti

```

emerge -uD -2005 world

```

P.S.

Domanda dell'AnnoNuovo...

Gentoo_isti?

Gentoo_niani?

o solo Gechini?

----------

## Rulez

sono arrivato un p'o tardi, ma vi do lo stesso un 

buon anno 

a tutti  :Wink: 

wellaaaaa   :Cool: 

----------

## desmo

...auguri a tutti. Alle volte mi sento un po in colpa arrivare ultimo a questi post. Auguri comunque! Buon anno veramente!

----------

## lavish

 :Embarassed: 

sono un po' in ritardo, ma vabbe'... gli auguri gia' ve li avevo fatti in un altro topic  :Wink: 

buon ++2004   :Laughing: 

----------

